# What should I buy?



## Pickle Rick (Aug 8, 2020)

I bought a Generac XT8500EFI from Costco and the shipping company lost it. No more stock, and none coming. It was $999 (now refunded). Argh...

My budget is $1,500 max. I’d like to stay at $1,000 if I can.

I have a 30a interlock setup, so whatever I get has to be easily converted to floating neutral. For that reason, Champion is attractive since they actually support making that modification and even publish instructions.

Thoughts? I’d like (close to) 7500 running watts since that’s what my interlock setup can support; that will leave me plenty of headroom.

I’ve been looking at Champion, Generac, and Harbor Freight. I know they’re all made in China, but I rarely lose power and am not in a position to make a big investment.

Appreciate any advice other than “save $5k and buy a Honda,” because that’s not happening.

Thanks!


----------



## tabora (Sep 6, 2018)

The Champion 7500W Dual Fuel has had good reviews: 7500-Watt Dual Fuel Generator - Champion Power Equipment


----------



## Pickle Rick (Aug 8, 2020)

tabora said:


> The Champion 7500W Dual Fuel has had good reviews: 7500-Watt Dual Fuel Generator - Champion Power Equipment


I was looking at this exact model on amazon. I like the dual fuel option. Only gripes I’ve seen are that kill switch doesn’t work (who cares? I always run the carb dry to turn off equipment) and that it’s loud (74db is quieter than the ancient Coleman I have, now).


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

grin you already know my vote!!
after all it is only money!!

think of a gen set as an investment!!
just like a car, can you get by with a 300.00 used car???
some can if they fix their own cars...
and have a few extra bucks to do it right!

but you will have things along the way...
some folks do not do their own repairs or modifications..

for those folks who do not know electrical and small engines, it is better to buy a good quality gen set.
from a good dealer!!
some one who will take care of the setup as well as the service on the gen set.

so when the chips are down, what do you want to depend on??
a yugo or a chevy?

plan your system!!
that is the best advice i can give!!


----------



## exmar (Jun 29, 2015)

You're in the position most of us are in, not willing to invest a ton of money for occasional use. While I have two Generac's which have served me well, the newer ones seem to have issues lately and customer support is lacking. Have heard good things about Champion, know nothing about HF gensets, though I like their replacement small engines.


----------



## Pickle Rick (Aug 8, 2020)

I’m keeping my very old (but very reliable) Coleman as “backup for the backup.” In the 5 years I’ve been in my current house, I’ve only had occasion to use it a few times. (I bought it on Craigslist the day before Sandy hit us in CT, but never needed it. I had a new carb put on it when I moved 5 years ago, and it runs OK. It’s just a small 20a unit, though.)

Champion is starting to sound pretty good, though those HF Predators get good reviews and I have a store just down the road.... returns are soooo easy there.

I’m disappointed to see so many negative reviews for Generac. I have a Generac pressure washer that is an absolute beast; I’ve never had occasion (knock wood) to call for support, though.

A $5k Honda is just not on the table. I get the Yugo analogy, but I have no need for a Rolls Royce.

I do see DeWalt, Northstar, and others sell open frame generators with Honda engines. Tempted, but still double my budget.

If I ever make up my mind, I’ll post my review here.


----------



## drmerdp (Apr 10, 2018)

I had a champion 7000 watt for 8 years I converted it years ago and ran is exclusively on propane. Never had an issue, just recently sold it to my brother in law.


----------



## ToolLover (Jan 13, 2020)

I had a larger Harbor Freight generator for 10 years.
Sold it to a friend when I went to standby, that was 11 years ago.
It is still performing great today.
I was in HF this morning, they have the biggest generators for $669.00.


----------



## Pickle Rick (Aug 8, 2020)

I’m a sucker for a sale. I just ordered the CAT RP7500e









CAT® RP7500E - 7500 Watt Electric Start Portable Generator (49-State) | Caterpillar RP7500 E


Buy the Caterpillar RP7500 E. Sold out at Power Equipment Direct. Also, read the latest reviews for the CAT® RP7500E - 7500 Watt Electric Start Portable Generator (49-State)




www.powerequipmentdirect.com


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

well there ya go!
cat makes good stuff!


----------



## tabora (Sep 6, 2018)

Interesting article on CAT moving into portable generators (and their first gas-powered items!): Making a move into portable generators


----------



## Pickle Rick (Aug 8, 2020)

tabora said:


> Interesting article on CAT moving into portable generators (and their first gas-powered items!): Making a move into portable generators


Nice article. My unit shipped today. Hopefully it reaches me, unlike my failed attempt at the Generac! Maybe that was for the best... I’m liking everything I’ve read about the CAT so far. Hopefully it will be easy to unbond the neutral... I couldn’t find even a mention of that online.


----------



## exmar (Jun 29, 2015)

Tabora, great article on CAT, Pricing seems competitve.


----------



## Tboney (Sep 9, 2020)

Pickle Rick said:


> I’m a sucker for a sale. I just ordered the CAT RP7500e
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I LIKE IT!


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

yea cat will be doing inverter as well soon too..
i hear they are working on a large inverter gen for the outdoor live music industry.


----------



## Putttn (Aug 28, 2020)

I have the Champion 7500nDual Fuel I run on propane. Just had to use it two days ago for a powe outage. Ran like....well, a champion!!


----------



## Pickle Rick (Aug 8, 2020)

iowagold said:


> yea cat will be doing inverter as well soon too..
> i hear they are working on a large inverter gen for the outdoor live music industry.


Looks like they already have a small one available: 2000 Watt quiet inverter generator, CAT® INV2000 rv generator

Hmmm... one reviewer claims the INV2000 is a rebranded HF Predator. Who knows?Caterpillar home and outdoor power: Caterpillar home and outdoor power


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

I would say "NOT" on the rebranded!!
lol
lots of chondas out there right now..
but they are not that good...

so far the cat is doing ok.
case IH is doing gens this year!!
as well as cub cadet.

the old inverter units design has ran out on the patent dates.
so the market will be flooded with early design of inverter gens...
those were not near as good as the late design that honda did on the 2019 eu2200i gen as well as the 2019 version of the eu7000is injected gens.

i hear the new versions have another new inverter pack setup.
it is quieter yet on the inverter hash.
I have seen the specs.
still waiting on the first batch of the new 2020 production eu7000is gens. they are on a slow boat as of this last week!!


----------



## Pickle Rick (Aug 8, 2020)

OK, my new CAT arrived today. First impression is that it is a very well built and thought-out machine. Little details seems to set it apart from other units I looked at in the same price range; to wit:

LED spotlight for the panel when in the "on" position. Pretty great idea.
Hour/Frequency/Voltage meter is red digital. Again, great for seeing in the dark. Tactile button to change what is displayed
Old school choke. No need to read labels in the dark. Pull it out to choke, if needed
Soft rubber (water-tight) covers for outlets
Lithium self charging battery. No charge needed for at least 1 year
Big wheels. I can move it easily with one hand
Recoil start (if needed) is ridiculously easy to pull. They claim to have re-designed it so even an old lady could pull it
Came with a nice funnel (has a clear hose attached) to fill the oil. Also came with oil
Carb has a drain screw so I can get every last drop out of the bowl before storing
It started right up, no choke needed.

Cons: It's an open frame generator, so it's every bit as loud as every other open frame generator you have ever heard. (Not really a con, but I don't yet have anything bad to say about this unit.)

Bottom line, I recommend this unit.

I don't want to hijack my own thread to talk about neutral (un)bonding, so I started a new one. Suffice it to say the procedure is the same as on a Champion, and which _that_ company provided instructions on YouTube. Unlike Generac, the unit carries no warning that it's neutral bonded printed anywhere on it that I could see. All the manual has to say on the subject is "consult an electrician" before plugging in to home wiring.


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

GRIN!!
glad you like my choice of gens!!
cat makes some ok stuff!
you see it in the little details we take for granted..

yea they are geared for the pro user..
but made to be easy on older folks!!

yea the good battery is one of the good touches!
just a quick note:
make sure if you do a trickle charger that it is rated for the lithium battery!!
there are just a few of the chargers that are.
that de sulfate pulse from a standard trickle charger will kill an expensive lithium battery.


----------

